# Pillars



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out my new cemetery pillars.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Also, the sign is the same one used last year, I will have it crooked as last year too, when it goes up.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tyler, Great job!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job. The paint job looks great.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, should ba a heck of an entrance, haha. Just what I wanted!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

not bad


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Excellent... love the swingset of horror in the background.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very imposing columns.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job! Now it just needs some moss hanging from it to give it that extra touch. I look forward to seeing it all set-up with the display!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Lookin good man!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work. Now I want something like this.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Tyler,
Nice work, man! 
Paul


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lookin' good.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, yeah, moss is a great idea. And yeah, that is the swing set of horror in the backaround! haha


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

how big are those guys and what did you make them out of?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I havent measured, but at least 7 ft. tall, most likely taller. They are made completely of wood, a frame in the middle, and then wood on the outside.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nce Job Tyler you are going to make a Great prop builder HUgs


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work Tyler!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good work Ty..
yeah moss would look great on those.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Tyler, Nice work!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really nice! Boy you sure have been busy lately..


----------

